# Dog Attack



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

This dog needs a lead pill inserted in his ear at 1400 fps. 

And for all you cat haters out there..........

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cat+saves+child+from+dog


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I could watch that all day. I imagine that kid will get laughed at later on in life, and have to produce the video to prove he's telling the truth.....

I am sure some bleeding hearts will want to "rescue" the dog after it was so traumatized by the cat. I agree with Howard.



Howard Knauf said:


> This dog needs a lead pill inserted in his ear at 1400 fps.
> 
> And for all you cat haters out there..........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cat+saves+child+from+dog


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> I could watch that all day. I imagine that kid will get laughed at later on in life, and have to produce the video to prove he's telling the truth.....
> 
> I am sure some bleeding hearts will want to "rescue" the dog after it was so traumatized by the cat. I agree with Howard.


Id like a kitten out of that cat


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

it really depends on his lines and how he takes a _stok stellen. _Also have to determine if it's real, or if it thought the dog was a prey object. don't want one that is "sporty".



Hunter Allred said:


> Id like a kitten out of that cat


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Looked like a solid face attack, except the cat didn't even grip. Id prefer the whole package. 

That dog would not have made it to the pound if I had witnessed that. Now im all fired up. Thanks Howard


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

guess i got to this thread a dat late and a dollar short :-(
one other thread with this title said the video link was no longer available due to copyright restrictions and in this thread the link shows links to about a hundred "cat stories" on a long list of youtube vids
- or maybe my computer is too old


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6w_DiTwW7A


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Brian McQuain said:


> That dog would not have made it to the pound if I had witnessed that. Now im all fired up. Thanks Howard



I shouldnt have opened the link, for the very same reasons as you Brian. 
That POS needs a bullet.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian McQuain said:


> Looked like a solid face attack, except the cat didn't even grip. Id prefer the whole package.
> 
> That dog would not have made it to the pound if I had witnessed that. Now im all fired up. Thanks Howard


Does a cat get leway on a shallow if supplemented with claws? I mean, I've never seen a dog that can stick on a courage test like that without even using his teeth


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

that damn dog certainly had an agenda but the owner of the dog certainly deserves the pill imo. the media should try to find the idiot(s) and expose them to the world rather than just state the dog was "picked up" and is scheduled to be killed off

i have seen that kind of cat attack a few times, but they were not family cats like this one was described. cats don't think that size matters. inside he's social and lazy but outside our smallest cat is the biggest bully on the block and the only one walked outside in a harness on lead


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zpay-UAWIQ

It's not an anomaly....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zpay-UAWIQ
> 
> It's not an anomaly....


I guess NOT! Great video!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Howard. Your link led to this...

can you say pet insurance?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5z8ktKuG9I


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

People are crazy. Really. 
To be honest, I didn't watch this news video, just read the accompanying story which I've excerpted here.

http://www.bakersfieldcalifornian.c...o-adopt-dog-that-attacked-boy-shelter-says-no
Calls have flooded the phones at the Bakersfield Animal Care Center, director Julie Johnson said Friday on "First Look with Scott Cox."
Johnson has been taking calls from rescue operation centers that claim they can change the behavior of the dog. But the dog is not being turned over to anyone.

"I get concerned that we are fielding so many calls for this one dog," Johnson said. "I have 200 other dogs that need a home, who haven't bit anyone and make great family pets."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> People are crazy. Really.
> To be honest, I didn't watch this news video, just read the accompanying story which I've excerpted here.
> 
> http://www.bakersfieldcalifornian.c...o-adopt-dog-that-attacked-boy-shelter-says-no
> ...




The vast majority of rescue groups wont be responsible for re training an aggressive dog. I understand that from a liability standpoint.
I also believe that many dogs can be helped but attacking a child as this dog did should NEVER be allowed to live. 
The best trainers on the planet can make mistakes and dogs aren't programmable machines.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't get the Sentiment of wanting the owners dead.... 

Forgive me if it states how long they had dog somewhere else. But what if they had dog for just a short time. From what I read, the dog was young...7-8 months old. Not sure they deserve death. It's not like the sent the dog to go bite the kid. 

Even if they knew the dog was aggressive I am not sure the deserve to die for keeping the dog. I also think a lot of people talk high and mighty. The fact is, Most of us have had a dog get loose before. I know I have. I also am lucky that my dogs are social. Because it's not like I wouldn't give a nice young dog who has a little edge a chance. Because I would. So, shit happens. Thank god for the Ninja Cat.

And as for the dog, Of course the dogs gotta go. I ain't mad at the dog though. He's not like a person looking to beat up and rob the weak, he's just a screwed up dog. And a dog that screwed up just needs to leave this world.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would have to agree with all that!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I believe that wanting the owners dead is a form of the same thought process that makes "rescues" want to 'save" the dog that bit the child. It's a knee jerk reaction, that once spoken or thought, is backed up with manufactured ideas that don't fit reality. The more times spoken or thought, the more ingrained and supported by the individual the idea becomes.

People should realize that their gut reactions aren't always right and to evaluate a situation based on factual information. Changing your mind isn't always bad.






James Downey said:


> I don't get the Sentiment of wanting the owners dead....
> 
> Forgive me if it states how long they had dog somewhere else. But what if they had dog for just a short time. From what I read, the dog was young...7-8 months old. Not sure they deserve death. It's not like the sent the dog to go bite the kid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

James Downey said:


> From what I read, the dog was young...7-8 months old


 I seriously doubt he's that young. Probably an intentional faux pas to create sympathy for the dog.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Howard. Your link led to this...
> 
> can you say pet insurance?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5z8ktKuG9I


 Funny. One cat had a serious left jab, and right hook on that dog. The Siamese wasn't bad either.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> People are crazy. Really.
> To be honest, I didn't watch this news video, just read the accompanying story which I've excerpted here.
> 
> http://www.bakersfieldcalifornian.c...o-adopt-dog-that-attacked-boy-shelter-says-no
> ...


 
Amazing.

You called that Dave


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't understand the mentality of those who want to save this dog. To what end?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

unless dogs are born feral, there is usually an irresponsible owner behind the behavior and responsible for it. 

i hope none of these comments have been directed at me or my post. i'm no dog hoarder, or dog "rescuer" trying to "save" all dogs, but i hate it when the owner is never held accountable and this seems like just such a case

i've worked with aggressive dogs who bit people and have been responsible for recommending that they be killed; and they were. it happens and it's necessary in some cases

and of course i never meant that the owner should be literally KILLED :-(
just that they be found, exposed and held responsible

..anyone disagree with any of this ??


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

and i've "lost" a few dogs and been DAMN glad I found them before they bothered anyone or caused a problem. not worth rehashing the stories

but if they did bother anyone, it would have been ALL my fault and I would have had to accept the consequences

i just have zero tolerance for what i consider irresponsible ownership and my bar is high :-(


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

According to what I've gleaned from the various reports, the owner of the dog is the one who called 911, they didn't hide from anyone, and accepted full responsibility.

http://www.bakersfieldnow.com/news/...-cant-live-after-attacking-boy-259470101.html

"Johnson said the dog owners voluntarily surrendered the dog and didn’t want him back due to the liability."


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: owner calling 911, etc

???
that would seem to indicate the owner might have in the vicinity of the incident, and i didn't see anyone frantically trying to get between their loose dog and the defenseless little kid :evil::evil:

regardless....
a lot of facts still "to be determined"

so imo it's VERY good that there was some surveillance vid to show what happened (bite wise) when the owner tries to squirm out from under their responsibility and accountability

fry the owner and make them pay for whatever therapy it takes to avoid long term fear of dogs for that kid
- paying for the ER visit would only be a minimal charge
- these types of traumas can result in making people vulnerable targets for the rest of their lives, for decent dogs who may not have bothered "normal" people who don't show fear, and that is often overlooked. 

- stitches and meds often do not repair the Total damage :evil:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Huh??????? The owners of the dog already took responsibility for what the dog did, and are having the dog destroyed. Your "what ifs" are pointless since you don't know the people involved. And now I see you're back to wanting to "fry" the owner of the dog...

As to the possibility of mental/physical trauma resulting from being bit...uh no shit, sherlock!!!!










Do you really need to be reminded again that this is not a pet board???? Seriously!!!!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you're preaching to the choir Susan, and if you look at the thread i just started you might have a clue i DO know what this forum is SUPPOSED to be about, and it also shouldn't involve judging youtube clips. 

so please post any intelligent working dog related comments and opinions there


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

of course members have a right to post whatever they want and focus on whatever part of a thread or video clip they want to

- i'm fine with a "humor" approach like "i want a kitty out of that cat" or however that was posted

- i simply chose to zero in on the responsibility and accountability issue and had no motivation to do my own detective work and see what else might have been going on in the background, and i only posted more when it was implied that killing the dog was a black and white issue
- i certainly see no logic in jumping all over that and trying to paint me as some clueless dog loving pet freak (which i'm not)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm just trying to imagine one of my past working earth dogs that could use it's claws like a cat.

:-k :-k .................One bad MOFO'N little bassid!


Not a cat person but I've always admired their physical abilities.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> re: owner calling 911, etc
> 
> ???
> that would seem to indicate the owner might have in the vicinity of the incident, and i didn't see anyone frantically trying to get between their loose dog and the defenseless little kid :evil::evil:
> ...


Rick, the owner might have not been in the vicinity or mobile enough to intervene as quickly as the situation ended, humans arent as quick as cats 

I think pretty much any dog that is allowed to escape, and willingly stalks and outright attacks a small child, as that dog did, should be put down, just on principle.

That dog may have killed that child, if not for that cat, sure had a nice shake going on there for a second or two.

is it fair to blame the dog? no...

is putting the dog down blaming the dog? not in my mind, it is preventing another attack like that.

There are no mental institutions for dogs, there is no insanity plea...

The owner is surely to blame... but you cant kill them legally.

that was not a simple bite to me at all.

If any of my dogs ever escaped and outright attacked anyone, I would not blame anyone for killing them, personally.

I may not chose to put my own dog down, for various reasons, if it bit someone, but if it did that to a kid, like on the video, I would for sure...just for liability reasons, if nothing else.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the mentality behind trying to save this dog "might" be that the dog was kept in a family who allowed it to charge all over and bite their older kids legs in a purely play mode and had never drawn blood and never been corrected

IOW, PURELY acceptable behavior for the dog in a stupid family environment ruled by idiot parents. and i have seen exactly this type of situation develop ... in the real world

now the dog escalates a bit and actually gets ahold of a much younger kid's leg and pulls even harder /// now that acceptable behavior has resulted in sutures :-(((

of course this is PURELY hypothetical .... but you asked :razz:
.... imo it's not a stretch to see how it could happen and why the dog might be worth saving, since it might not be uncontrolled genetic human aggression and the dog could be fixed easily by someone with half a brain and the dog would still have a chance at living the life it probably deserves.

but waste of time to point out what should already be obvious, right ???
:razz::razz::razz::razz:

i've also had a few owners dogs bite me and they wanted to kill the dog on the spot. took a few days to talk them out of it but eventually all parties involved were glad i did...especially the dog

oh well, i guess some people judge dog behavior in a different way than i do


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I concur with Joby.

Hey rick did you know your buddy Ceasar wants to have the dog and rehabilimitatify it?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope the owner did call 911 and did want to put the dog down.

I would like for both families to get on the news together explaining to those who can't see it anymore, Rick.........shit happens. When it does, you clean it up beyond a shadow of a doubt and you move on. 

Step two would be prosecuting the owners who don't believe this or have multiple similar incidents to this one. In a few years, people would know as well as they know a flame is hot, that they would lose their dog, suffer financially and possibly lose their freedom, if they put other members of society at risk with their actions.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm with Howard and Joby. Dog needs to go. I've been involved with several situations where I was the one bit (or mauled in one case) and the owner was going to put the dog down but I talked them out of it. I let sentiment and emotion outweigh common sense and judgment because I didn't want to be the reason they lost their dog. Behavioral re-training, changing handling methods at home, limiting contact with triggering forces only seemed to delay the envitable. In each case, if the dog had been put down then it would have saved a whole lot of grief later.


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> I think pretty much any dog that is allowed to escape, and willingly stalks and outright attacks a small child, as that dog did, should be put down, just on principle.
> ...
> I may not chose to put my own dog down, for various reasons, if it bit someone, but if it did that to a kid, like on the video, I would for sure...just for liability reasons, if nothing else.


The kid could not have been any less threatening to the dog: still, facing away, not even aware of the dog's presence. Do forum members here know dogs that would bite in this situation? 

It it really hard to tell from one video and one angle if the dog is in prey or play mode. It seems seriously fixated on its target and worked around the vehicle to reach its goal. I'm thinking prey. It then seems to try to drag the tyke away when hero kitty intervenes.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Noel Long said:


> The kid could not have been any less threatening to the dog: still, facing away, not even aware of the dog's presence. Do forum members here know dogs that would bite in this situation?
> 
> It it really hard to tell from one video and one angle if the dog is in prey or play mode. It seems seriously fixated on its target and worked around the vehicle to reach its goal. I'm thinking prey. It then seems to try to drag the tyke away when hero kitty intervenes.


what happens to live prey?

play, prey, whatever, it still stalked and attacked.

cats play with mice, my dog used to like to play with yorkies and chihuahuas too, like playing with a sleeve. 

things still get damaged and or killed in prey/play.

the dog may have had no EVIL or bad intent, just wanted to shake up and/or kill a toddler...so he was just playing with the kid then...

some serial killers like to "play" with people too...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

We had a dog like this on the farm until we finally did the lead solution. Dog would just walk up (or sneak up) behind you and take a healthy hunk of flesh. We made all the usual excuses but after about 10-12 blood drawing bites on family and friends enough was enough. Some dogs (like some people) just aren't worth trying to rehab.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I do think some dogs can be managed with aggression issues. I also think 90% or more of the population arent suited for managing A dog with aggression. With this dog i still see no point. 

I also think being a good neighbor goes a long way. And accident do happen.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

in my opinion it almost always requires a major push and lifestyle change for the owners, people are morons for the most part, and some people just dont understand what degree of vigilance is when it comes to managing problem dogs, one slip up is all it takes some times.


----------

